# Tritrix vs. Axiom M22



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

My older M&K satellite speakers are being put out to pasture (well, going to the other room...). I have had my Dad's Axiom M22's hooked up, and really liked the sound. But, I have just built and am enjoying a nice 15" Dayton subwoofer and not sure if the M22's would offer enough lower range. The sub plays very deep, and the M&K's don't play too low, so I have a gap where the sound just doesn't sound right. 

So, I have to decide on whether or not to build the Tritrix, which have some good reviews, or buy the Axiom. I want the best sound for the money. I've heard the Axiom's first hand, but not the Tritrix. I don't have access to the Axiom's anymore (Dad moved to Arizona). 

Any advice? I enjoyed building my own sub, and wouldn't mine doing the Tritrix, but I KNOW the Axiom's sound good.... Both have low prices, so the budget is easy. I do plan on either building/buying a similar center channel a couple months down the road, too (currently a Cerwin Vega).


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

have you considered some of the SEOS 12 builds out there? they offer some incredible bang for your buck


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

I will give them a look. This would be my first time doing actual front stage speakers and not a subwoofer (Aside from some replacement drivers back in high school in the early 90's). I have no experience with crossover building or anything like that. While I will be learning going along (and if I do build my own, it won't be my last!), I want my first to be easily documented so I can follow the instructions and learn the how and why things were designed and built the way they were. 

So, I may go with the SEOS or the Tritrix for that reason.... 

Thanks for the other suggestion. I'll definitely read some others comments on the sound and some good cabinets for them.


----------

